

A reinvention of the cooler has broken $6 million on Kickstarter - danielhughes
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ryangrepper/coolest-cooler-21st-century-cooler-thats-actually?ref=nav_search

======
beamatronic
This looks like a really useful product, but there is still just one more
little feature they could add -

[http://www.coolerscooterdirect.com/](http://www.coolerscooterdirect.com/)

(This company make a combination cooler/electric scooter)

------
thoughtpalette
Thanks for posting this, I hadn't seen it before. Looks like an amazing
product and long overdue.

